# Twin-Draulic loader info needed



## d-in-neb (Feb 24, 2005)

I am looking for any information on a Twin-Draulic loader that I can find. I currently have one on my 8n and need to work on the cylinders etc. Maintenance issues. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
d-in-neb


----------

